# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Besmet met Pfeiffer?

## anoniem

ey mensen &#33; ik heb vrijdag met mijn vriendin liggen zitten zoenen, nou blijkt dat ze pfeiffer heeft..en op dat moment ook had..hoe groot is de kans dat ik ook pfeiffer heb? alvast bedankt  :Smile:  reageer plz

----------


## Luuss0404

De incubatietijd van de ziekte van pfeiffer is bij kinderen in de basisschoolleeftijd ongeveer vier tot tien dagen. Bij jongvolwassenen is die vier tot zeven weken. De ziekte is al tijdens de incubatietijd besmettelijk en blijft tot soms achttien maanden na de ziekte besmettelijk. Sommige mensen zijn daarna nog gedurende bepaalde periodes besmettelijk, ze merken daar zelf verder niks van. Deze besmettelijkheid is verder niet gevaarlijk voor de mensen om je heen omdat de meeste mensen het virus al hebben doorgemaakt en dus antistoffen hebben. Of sterk genoeg zijn om het virus te overwinnen. Andere mensen lopen dus niet zo heel snel de kans om besmet te worden.

Er staat nergens een duidelijk antwoord op hoeveel kans iemand heeft om besmet te worden.

----------

